# Vision Aurora - Bottom Feeding Tank (bft)



## cloudreaming (3/2/14)

http://www.e-cigarette-forum.com/fo...tom-fed-tank-top-atomizer-kit-all-colors.html

Has anyone looked into these? I like the idea but am worried it won't work with your traditional Rda's. Also wonder what the ohm and voltage penalty would be? Would be really cool to have semi reo style dripper on a tube mod. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (3/2/14)

Looks interesting. From some of the comments on ECF it seems to be fiddly. Dry hits and flooding if you don't do it right. Biggest drawback for me would be the extra length added to your device, making it really top heavy.


----------



## Chop007 (3/2/14)

Why would it have a squeezable shell/tank? Seems a tad flimsy but I won't complain until I tried it.


----------



## RIEFY (3/2/14)

chop do some research 1st and see what other peeps have experienced with it.

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## cloudreaming (3/2/14)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## cloudreaming (3/2/14)

Matthee said:


> Looks interesting. From some of the comments on ECF it seems to be fiddly. Dry hits and flooding if you don't do it right. Biggest drawback for me would be the extra length added to your device, making it really top heavy.




I agree it gets a bit lengthy, starts looking like a sword. I really like the concept tho. Only been vaping for a few weeks and I am already sick of having to drip all the time. It's a cheap alternative to the reo and with some further product development it could work really well for mech mods and rda's doing sub ohm setups - in theory. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Chop007 (3/2/14)

Cape vaping supplies said:


> chop do some research 1st and see what other peeps have experienced with it.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD


Who You calling a 'chop'? Ha, ha ha only joking, yeah I got to get something better than the clearomizers of mine. Just a tad nervous to jump to the wrong thing but you are correct i nneed to do more research and then decide.


----------



## The Golf (5/2/14)

i think i would def take one of these. Dripping is def the way to go, tried it with my Russian. My Reo not to sure about getting that yet. Id be more inclined to trying the 3D Dripper. 
But hey what do i know i have never see a Reo in real life yet lol


----------

